# Hello :)



## Ripply (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello.  I am Megan, from Florida. I'm 17, and love kitties so much. I have 10 at the moment, and love them all. <3 I mainly have Maine Coons, but I have a few Ocicats and Exotics.


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to forum! Oh, you have so many cats, very interesting! I am waiting forward to see photos of you cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Megan. :2kitties 

Do you live in a Pet Store? :lol: 

I can't imagine my parents letting me have 10 cats! Please do post pictures soon.


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

I think that Ripply has big house, that's why there are so many kitties.


----------



## Ripply (Oct 10, 2006)

My house isn't really that big, but it's not too small either.  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to you and your crew, Ripply!


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

OK, we'll wait for it. It's very interesting to see your cats too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Megan. I look forward to the kitty pics


----------



## Ripply (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you for all of the welcomes.  I'll upload some kitty pics now. ^_^ :kittyball


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & lovely pics!


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

*Ripply*, it was very interesting to see your kitties!


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hiya and Welcome


----------

